# Just called dish...and round 1 goes to...



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dish. lol

i got some lady that seemed to be speaking to me on a cb radio or something. there was a bit of delay between my saying something and her responding.

anyways...

i said i wanted to upgrade to HD, and she said "you have to buy that equipment, and it is $699, and only runs 1 room. " so i asked about a multi-room receiver, and she said that one was $x (i can't remember). and that was it. she said nothing else.

so i asked about the 622, and she said that deal doesn't start until tomorrow. i asked for a specific time, and she said, "just tomorrow." lol nice.

the thing that struck me is, she didn't offer ANY information about the new options that will be available tomorrow, and i honestly think she would have tried to sell me soon-to-be outdated equipment, had i been willing.

well, i guess i'll wait until about 2am tonight (midnight, mountain time), and go for round 2.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

My bother in law called us last night. He has had Dish for several years and is wanting to up grade to an HD receiver. He had called Dish a few hours earlier to ask about what was available. The CSR told him the only thing available was the 942 for $250. No mention of the 622 at all. :nono2: 

I pointed him to this site, and told him to wait a couple of days.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Breaker, breaker, one nine...we got us a convoy to the call center in India. You copy?
Clueless CSR's are everywhere.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

davec53 said:


> well, i guess i'll wait until about 2am tonight (midnight, mountain time), and go for round 2.


3am not 2am. note the sticky post with info from Dish stating their system will be updating tonight and will be completely around 3am MST, so don't call until then


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Dish Get Out Of India


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

copy, rogueone...

just had to do a flyby of the death star and see if the shields were up or not.

i'll set my targeting computer for 3am...may the force be with us!!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha good catch!! 

oh and that was 3am MST not EST. I missed the MST in the original post doh


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> haha good catch!!
> 
> oh and that was 3am MST not EST. I missed the MST in the original post doh


 thx

so, the updates will be ready at 3am MST, which is like 5am EST? perhaps i'll just call when i get up for work at 6, then. shouldn't be TOO many antsy dish updaters calling around that time, i wouldn't think.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Alarm set for 4:50am ET .... BZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess I don't see the need to rush out at early AM hours to get a new receiver, if I were in the position to do so.. 

If you were getting your first HD reciever, it might be cool, but its only TV and if you get it in a few days or a couple weeks, you'll still get it and you won't have to lose sleep in the process. Its not like you'll never be able to get one, and it will be far easier in a few days than it will be to for those that have no patience.. or for some reason just have to be first, never understood that...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I WANT TO BE #1 NUMBER 1 need to be #1:lol:


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

hmmm...i think one of my replies got nuked on here. what happened? ...or did i forget to save it before i closed my browser?? lol dang!

oh well.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

davec53 said:


> hmmm...i think one of my replies got nuked on here. what happened?
> 
> oh well.


No it didn't get nuked, perhaps you put it in another thread. I am looking at the thread log right now and only one edit was made to post # 4 and that was by the post originator.


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> No it didn't get nuked, perhaps you put it in another thread. I am looking at the thread log right now and only one edit was made to post # 4 and that was by the post originator.


lol...yep. forgot to hit "submit reply" before i closed my browser. the IT folks came in to do inventory, and i just closed it up before i thought about it. D'oh! :grin:


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

normang said:


> I guess I don't see the need to rush out at early AM hours to get a new receiver, if I were in the position to do so..
> 
> If you were getting your first HD reciever, it might be cool, but its only TV and if you get it in a few days or a couple weeks, you'll still get it and you won't have to lose sleep in the process. Its not like you'll never be able to get one, and it will be far easier in a few days than it will be to for those that have no patience.. or for some reason just have to be first, never understood that...


this will be my first HD receiver, and my experience when trying to get the 522 last year was a nightmare, so that's why i'm willing to call early to try and lock up a 622. i was delayed for like 6 weeks last Feb-March waiting for a 522 to become available so that i could have tv, and about lost my flippin' mind! lol

now that i've got a HDTV set, i'm really jonesin' to see a high-def picture, but it has nothing to do with trying to be first at all.


----------



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully they wont run out on the first day, if they do waiting list firsts should go towards long time customers(since 97)last time I was on thier waiting list for 811 up two Months. Ok Ok the people who payed $999 for 921 should go first


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I like you're thinking Creon, those of us who bought a 921 in the first 3 or 4 months it was out definitely should get first dibs!! Dish hire this guy tonight and let him run this upgrade show!!! hahaha


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> Alarm set for 4:50am ET .... BZZZZZZZZZZZZ


You are a sick man James! I look very forward to your journey! it will deserve its' own thread! - Art


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> You are a sick man James! I look very forward to your journey! it will deserve its' own thread! - Art


Or forum... :grin: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Or forum... :grin: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've already got one of those for the ViP-211. 
But I'll be glad to welcome people to the new ViP-622 forum as well.


----------



## dmjung (May 9, 2004)

davec53 said:


> the thing that struck me is, she didn't offer ANY information about the new options that will be available tomorrow, and i honestly think she would have tried to sell me soon-to-be outdated equipment, had i been willing.


I called about a week ago to get the $699 HD equipment upgrade (probably the same one you were looking at) and the CSR told me I should wait until Feb 1 and get the new 622 as the old unit wouldn't be compatible with the newer HD programming...presumably the MPEG4 stuff...and it would be cheaper as well. (I hadn't kept up with this stuff and wasn't even aware of the new unit.)

It's a real crapshoot who you get to talk to...


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Pete K. said:


> Breaker, breaker, one nine...we got us a convoy to the call center in India. You copy?


 The funny thing is you can phonepatch a CB radio.  Local truck delivery guys did this alot durring the 1970's in the days before cordless and cellular phones. The sound quality? Don't ask.


----------

